
How a Philips light bulb uses blue LEDs to produce white light - maxko87
http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/134981-how-a-philips-light-bulb-uses-blue-leds-to-produce-white-light?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-a-philips-light-bulb-uses-blue-leds-to-produce-white-light
======
dman
I am a bit intrigued by the number of extremetech articles that make it to the
front page.

~~~
mikexstudios
Yeah, it is quite concerning. maxko87's submit history is full of extremetech
links...

~~~
benologist
maxko87 has an auto-submitter for extremetech stuff:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wMnxadU...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wMnxadUXbcIJ:https://github.com/maxko87/hn-
submit+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk)

evo_9 is another weird account that does a lot of extremetech although he
really looks like he's on Ars Technica's payroll more than theirs:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=evo_9>

They also have at least one employee submitting:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mrsebastian>

------
Hoff
Old news.

Reads more like an advert for the Philips bulb, too.

See <http://www.marco.org/2012/07/31/two-new-led-bulbs> (and the earlier
review, which included this Philips bulb) for some views and pictures of the
differences in the colors.

~~~
jonknee
Your link doesn't cover anything about why/how blue LEDs are used.

~~~
Hoff
That's largely because I don't care if the bulb uses fresh-squeezed farm-
raised unicorn milk.

I care far more whether the output color of the bulb is close to incandescent
lighting or maybe to sunlight (what folks are used to), and preferably better
or closer than the alternatives.

That the bulb does not produce some weird color shade.

That the bulb is not too dim to be useful.

That the bulb is lacking in other problems such as the classic fluorescent
flickering, too.

And that the payback for this bulb over the alternatives is sufficiently short
for my budget.

The use of a blue LED is at the bottom of that list.

If Philips came up with a way to do that with a phosphor-shifted blue LED bulb
(and probably because they can't find or couldn't find an affordable
incandescent-colored LED), well, good on them.

And in the event I was interested in what Philips did here for this bulb, I
can look at their advertising brochures for this bulb, and (having read the
Philips materials) which are better done than that Extremetech article.

------
rrrazdan
And to think that yellow light is not a concern from where I come from(India).
People associate it as the poor cousin of the 'better' bluish white light.

